#ubuntu-cz-meeting 2011-06-06
<qwebirc5948> Zdravím , je tu někdo ?
#ubuntu-cz-meeting 2011-06-09
<qwebirc42949> mkiklhorn: Ahoj Martine
<qwebirc42949> mám napsáno v deníčku, že měl být dnes od 20:00 sraz na IRC
<qwebirc42949> je druhý čtvrtek v měsíci...
<qwebirc42949> jsem filip
<qwebirc42949> ale je tu zřejmě pusto
<qwebirc42949> hm, to s tou pravidelností moc nefunguje...
<qwebirc42949> Tady ty ubuntí setkání mají intervaly jak sobí spřežení na Čukotce.
<qwebirc42949> čau
<mkiklhorn> potkali jsme se
<mkiklhorn> ale v irish bubu
<mkiklhorn> posledni setkani tady bylo 26.5
